# Jefferson, LA- Nola, F 7 mth, White



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

http://www.petango.com/Adopt/Dog-German-Shepherd-7388178












Jefferson Parish Animal Shelter 
#1 Humane Way 
P.O. Box 10640 
Jefferson, LA 70123 
Phone: (504) 736-6111



Name-Nola
Breed- German Shepherd/ Mix
Age-7 months
Color- White
Spayed- No
Size- Medium


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: Jefferson, LA- Nola- White- Baby*

Another gorgeous white one.........









She is very striking.


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

*Re: Jefferson, LA- Nola- White- Baby*

She looks like such a cutie.


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: Jefferson, LA- Nola- White- Baby*

wow lots of whites


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Jefferson, LA- Nola- White- Baby*

bump


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Jefferson, LA- Nola- White- Baby*

bump


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Jefferson, LA- Nola- White- Baby*

bump


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Jefferson, LA- Nola- White- Baby*

bump


----------



## sierrasunnkennels (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: Jefferson, LA- Nola- White- Baby*

Marjorie called this shelter. The site the three of these dogs were listed on is out of date. These three dogs are no longer at this shelter. This is an old listing. This shelter now uses petfinder as their listing venue.


----------

